# RARE Alpine 3402 PEQ NIB



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

RARE & NIB ALPINE 3402 PEQ Equalizer - eBay (item 260810567732 end time Jul-02-11 18:41:15 PDT)


----------



## bloobb (Apr 14, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> RARE & NIB ALPINE 3402 PEQ Equalizer - eBay (item 260810567732 end time Jul-02-11 18:41:15 PDT)


Direct from your ebay listing:

"No Noise or distortion was detected and will be Guaranteed not to be DOA! As with all my auction I do not offer Refunds or Warranties and is being sold AS-IS but do not worry!"
-------------------------
lolhuh? no wonder i wont buy **** online


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol how is it NIB when there are pictures of it installed.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Angrywhopper said:


> Lol how is it NIB when there are pictures of it installed.


It's sitting on a table - bench testing.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

envisionelec said:


> It's sitting on a table - bench testing.


Thanks envisionelec!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

bloobb said:


> Direct from your ebay listing:
> 
> "No Noise or distortion was detected and will be Guaranteed not to be DOA! As with all my auction I do not offer Refunds or Warranties and is being sold AS-IS but do not worry!"
> -------------------------
> lolhuh? no wonder i wont buy **** online



Thanks for your 2 cents there BUD!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Still up guys!


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,Sorry to reply to an old post.Just wanted to talk to you, since you are running the same anniversary 7909 and alpine 3672 crossover set up as me.What is your opinion on if it will be smart to introduce an alpine 3402 parametric equalizer into the alpine 7909,alpine 3672 mix for better sound quality and better ability to tweak the overall SQ. Did you find that it helped you achive better sound quality overall, or is it something that you eventially took out of your system because you found it degraded the SQ of the alpine 7909. alpine 3672 set up. Nothing beats talking to someone like yourself who shares a passion for oldschool simplicity while still achieving maximum sound quality at high volume. Thanks Carey


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

coomaster1 said:


> Hi,Sorry to reply to an old post.Just wanted to talk to you, since you are running the same anniversary 7909 and alpine 3672 crossover set up as me.What is your opinion on if it will be smart to introduce an alpine 3402 parametric equalizer into the alpine 7909,alpine 3672 mix for better sound quality and better ability to tweak the overall SQ. Did you find that it helped you achive better sound quality overall, or is it something that you eventially took out of your system because you found it degraded the SQ of the alpine 7909. alpine 3672 set up. Nothing beats talking to someone like yourself who shares a passion for oldschool simplicity while still achieving maximum sound quality at high volume. Thanks Carey


No problem at all, I actually had the three items installed in my Jeep for a short while but are now center pieces on my bench at home at the moment. 

As you are aware, the 3402 is for tweaking your interior acoustics and it done a fine job doing just that. As far as taking anything away from the 7909, thats dependent upon user prefrences IMO. I love the simplicity of the 7909's bass and treble design and find it hard to add anything into the mix that may degrade the sound quality such as post equalization with a 1/2 din eq etc but that's just me. 

Use the 3672 to fine tune to as flat of a response as possible and then do the rest with the 3402. Set it and leave it alone. Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, When you put your stereo back into the Jeep or another vehicle.Will you be using the alpine 3402. At the start of your write up you sound like it is useful for bettering the sound quality acoustics of your stereo.Closer to the end it sounds like you went with the simplicity of the bass and treble sliders on the alpine 7909, and also said there would be signal degrade if the 3402 was used. By using the 3402,do you lose the ability to use the bass and treble settings on the alpine 7909. Also was the Sq worse with the 3402 and that's why your not using it anymore. or did I misinterpret you and you believe it definitely makes your sound quality better,and you are still using it. Sorry for the confusion on my part.I just want to make sure I fully understand what you are exactly doing. Thanks for going out of you way for me. Carey.


----------

